# Removing the yellow triangle



## stonent

The battery's acting up with my wife's phone. Is there a way to remove the yellow triangle from it yet leave it how it is?

I'm rooted with CWM but no custom rom.

I thought if we had to take it to the verizon store they may fiddle with it and notice it.

And if we do have to flash to stock, will that clear the triangle?


----------



## djphrost

hey there, I believe this thread might be helpful. to my knowledge there is not a way to remove the yellow triangle on the strat. hope this helps.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18661-root-and-warranty/


----------



## dwitherell

Do you mean the little thing that pops up when you first boot up the phone? You can get rid of it fyi. If you use ODIN/Heimdall to put the stock kernel back on the phone, it'll go away. This won't undo rooting or having CWM - in fact, you can than go in and use CWM to flash a custom kernel if you so desire.

In general, flashing things in CWM will avoid issues with the yellow triangle - using ODIN or Heimdall to flash JUST /system (factoryfs.rfs) is also ok.


----------



## djphrost

dwitherell said:


> Do you mean the little thing that pops up when you first boot up the phone? You can get rid of it fyi. If you use ODIN/Heimdall to put the stock kernel back on the phone, it'll go away. This won't undo rooting or having CWM - in fact, you can than go in and use CWM to flash a custom kernel if you so desire.
> 
> In general, flashing things in CWM will avoid issues with the yellow triangle - using ODIN or Heimdall to flash JUST /system (factoryfs.rfs) is also ok.


Great post dwitherell, always looking for new information on the samsung side of things. I wasn't 100% if it was possible or not, but thanks for the heads up.  That's probably why you are making roms and I am only downloading them lol


----------



## stonent

AH I had forgotten I asked about this before. Will reflashing the stock kernel remove root?


----------



## dwitherell

stonent said:


> AH I had forgotten I asked about this before. Will reflashing the stock kernel remove root?


Nope.


----------



## stonent

So lets say I use heimdall to flash the original kernel and the triangle goes away, and then I boot into CWM and flash a custom kernel, will I still be triangle-free?


----------



## stonent

Ok flashed the stock kernel back with heimdall and no triangle and I've kept root. All is good now. Thanks


----------



## selyb

On my wife's phone, I only flashed CWM to recovery using ODIN. Then I used CWM to flash KC's TSK. Currently, in Download mode it displays

ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: SCH-I405
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: YES (1 counts)
CURRENT BINARY: SAMSUNG OFFICIAL

Also, this phone has never shown the yellow triangle during boot.


----------



## acejavelin

selyb said:


> On my wife's phone, I only flashed CWM to recovery using ODIN. Then I used CWM to flash KC's TSK. Currently, in Download mode it displays
> 
> ODIN MODE
> PRODUCT NAME: SCH-I405
> CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: YES (1 counts)
> CURRENT BINARY: SAMSUNG OFFICIAL
> 
> Also, this phone has never shown the yellow triangle during boot.


I flashed CWM Recovery the same way, but have used a large number of kernels (at least 4 or 5 different ones, and swapped back and forth numerous times) and different ROMs (Ti-X, Tweaked, Bones, again back and forth several times and different versions), all flashed via CWM Recovery and mine shows EXACTLY the same info as above, including never having the "yellow triangle".


----------

